# So frustrated...



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

Things finally worked themselves out and I am FINALLY able to get myself a puppy. Problem is, I didn't know it was THIS hard looking for a quality breeder. I'm located in Northern CA and would love some help or point in any direction. I would be willing to drive maybe 4 or 5 hours away but not much more than that. I've been calling and emailing and I just don't get any response from anybody. When I do, the prices just seem ridiculous. Any words of wisdom?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

What are you looking for? Working lines? Showlines?


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Also, how much are you considering reasonable. I know I am having my pup shipped to me, I know alot of breeders are willing to ship...that does add to the cost, but it broadens your search area. My pup withuot the cost of shipping is 1200 for a working line pup from a quality breeder. From what I have been told showline pups are generally priced higher than a working line pup. My advice :be persistant, do your research, and plan ahead. Good luck!


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

I'd prefer showlines, but even working lines would be good if they are lower-drive. I found a breeder with a reasonable 1k price for red/black dogs that can work, but I missed out on this litter and they don't have them often. And I'd much rather be there and be able to drive to the kennel and see the pups in person. If I were to include the whole country in my search, I think I'd go crazy.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

What is your price range? $1000 is very low for German showlines but you may have some luck with American showlines, not too sure.


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

I'd rather stay away from Am lines. How about for working lines?


----------



## ltsgsd (Jan 31, 2009)

George,

Slow down. I rushed my first puppy and regretted it terribly. I did not get what I wanted, then when it had health problems the breeder did not follow though with taking care if them.
Look at the local schutzhund clubs in your area.
The DVG website the United Schutzhund Club website will list local clubs for you. Many times these individuals will have litters or know reputable breeders to send you to. A good , lower drive working dog should run around $1000 to $1500 but will have health gauruntees with it.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

How about these guys?? They own Havoc's sire, Xandro.

http://www.twinmountains.us/index.htm


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

from what i've seen, all the following breeders have good or decent reviews with members here. i don't have any insight as far as cost... however, if you'll consider a longcoat, they're generally discounted.

working/show
san diego: http://4germanshepherds.com/

working
just north of la: http://www.adlerstein.com/

g.show
lake tahoe: http://www.twinmountains.us/aboutus.htm

g.show
so cal: http://www.lundborg-land.com/

g.show
chico: http://www.nadelhaus.com/

working
menlo park: http://www.randytyson.com/

there are more... these were just what i had in my bookmarks.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

ANd if you want to venture into Oregon you can check out http://www.waldhimmel.com


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

I know and have seen Randy and her dogs. She is one that I would buy from. She breeds, trains, handles her own dogs. She does k9 selection and training.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: KathyWANd if you want to venture into Oregon you can check out http://www.waldhimmel.com


anyone know what Mary charges for coats? i know her stock coats can be pricey, but i'm impressed by each and every one of em!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Pet/companion are $1800, and I don't know if that would apply to coats, or if they're discounted further.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Well worth it from what I hear too.


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks so much guys. I'll keep looking. Right now, I'm looking at someone who has to give up their 3.5 month old show line. I'm gonna take a look at it sometime this weekend. I'm excited, but I doubt I'll end up getting it. I'll keep looking through your recommendations, thanks. Keep'em coming!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: george1990Thanks so much guys. I'll keep looking. Right now, I'm looking at someone who has to give up their 3.5 month old show line. I'm gonna take a look at it sometime this weekend. I'm excited, but I doubt I'll end up getting it. I'll keep looking through your recommendations, thanks. Keep'em coming!


find out who the breeder is and do some research on them. if they aren't willing to take the pup back, thats 1 strike in my opinion - but you still might be able to get alot of insight and feedback from board members.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomPet/companion are $1800, and I don't know if that would apply to coats, or if they're discounted further.


AND she has puppies available!


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

I doubt I'll be getting that dog the lady is giving up. Not responding to me, I think she found somebody already.

Also, I talked to someone at the local schutzhund club who recommended me to someone else. I checked her out and was really close to putting down a deposit until I did more research... she was advertising on the classifieds, little titles (some were Sch.I, some were SG, but that's it)

Anyways, I'm still in the process of looking. A lot of these prices are a bit steep. I'm willing to pay around 1,400, but not much more. I've checked a lot of these guys out, but they're a bit up there.


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

Okay guys, I contacted a guy in Germany. (I know, I'm going everywhere with this.. adoption, rescue, import, local hahaha). He's selling it to me for about 475 euros, a bit over 600. What do you think of him, please give me your input.

http://www.vomklausenergrund.de/


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Where are you in North. CA?


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

I don't think I have ever heard of him. One word of caution about getting a puppy or dog imported...there are no gurantees on health, hips, anything. I would never wire money to someone for a dog that I didn't know, you are taking a HUGE risk. 

Also, shipping a puppy from Europe can be very expensive...I would look into that as well. I imported an adult dog in the fall and it was about $800 for shipping alone.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

don't forget the new mandatory broker agent fees which is typically 300-400 usd now.


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

Im from South San Francisco, CA. 

Yeah i'm kinda scared I'll get scammed or something. Also, I'm pretty sure it will come out a lot cheaper even with shipping. I don't know, I think I'm more frustrated than before.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: george1990Im from South San Francisco, CA.
> 
> Yeah i'm kinda scared I'll get scammed or something. Also, I'm pretty sure it will come out a lot cheaper even with shipping. I don't know, I think I'm more frustrated than before.


Is the possibility that it will be cheaper worth the risk of getting "scr3wed'? You could very well get either A: NOTHING, or B: a puppy with all kinds of issues and there would be NOTHING you could do about it. 

There are a LOT of folks out there than have gotten scr3wed when buying a pup or dog from overseas. Even people that have been importing for YEARS.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

George,

Go to menlo park and talk to Randy. They train on the east side of the Dumbarton Bridge (grew up in Fremont, school in Palo Alto and lived in SF and San Mateo!)


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

lol, you went from local recommendations to germany? what about all the united states in between. i know that when you open it up to the whole united states it can be stressful, but i think between california and the rest of the western region you should be able to find what you're looking for.

shipping WILL get expensive. my cousins pup who's purchase price was approx $1200 ended up being $3k at the end of the day (and $6k with the "recommended" board training







)... and personally i feel like they could have done better here in the states. but you get what you get and you're stuck more or less. luckily they got a very good boy.

grunenfeld currently has 3 pups under your $1400 limit.
and if rescue is truly an option - we have 5 so cal rescues down here (2 in nor cal) with more selection then you can imagine.


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

Smithie, I tried PMing you but your inbox is full lol.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

cleared


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

I can't read the site. I am not fluent in German. But my question is this....how much will it cost to ship the pup to you from Germany...including vet clearances, etc?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*cough*
http://www.gsroc.org/available_dogs_detail.asp?ID=1307







...and 6 siblings (with adoptions pending however)


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

As Sue said, since you're in So. San Francisco, it may be worth your while to check with Randy Tyson. She's right down 101 off of the Marsh Road exit. And they are usually at the Menlo Park Schutzhund club site on Sundays. I believe Randy usually has both workingline and showline dogs.

There are several members here who have gotten dogs from her in the last year or so.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Me thinks I would stick with a breeder that comes with a known reputation and has solid recommendations if you want to purchase a puppy.

If you prefer a rescue be patient and open minded and what you want will eventually turn up.


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

Okay, so I'm thinking about Nadelhaus. Anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: george1990Okay, so I'm thinking about Nadelhaus. Anyone have any experience with them?


This member does, you should really send her a PM for input before going with that breeder: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showprofile&User=11140


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks for the quick response. If there's anyone else who knows anyone... else lol, lemme know!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

PM'd you


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

george -- have you looked @ any/all of the Ca breeders listed here? http://pets4you.com/germanshepherd.html


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

I'll take a look, but I'm actually meeting up with a breeder this Saturday. I'll let you know how it goes, and who, but don't want to say anything because I'm not 100% I'll buy from there. Wish me luck! If I do decide, I should have him mid-end April!


----------

